# Williamsburg Va



## D.P. (Nov 8, 2009)

We are thinking of going down to Williamsburg Va for a week this year and are looking at some campgrounds in the area.

Has anyone been to Anvil campground?

It looks like a nice place but looks can be deceiving. Thanks for any info anyone has.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

It doesn't sound too great....Sorry...









http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=28466

Did you try this? http://www.rvparkreviews.com/


----------



## D.P. (Nov 8, 2009)

JerseyGirl86 said:


> It doesn't sound too great....Sorry...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow thanks for that. We will spend some more time looking at other campgrounds. Im glad I check with you all first.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

That's why we're here!


----------



## D.P. (Nov 8, 2009)

JerseyGirl86 said:


> That's why we're here!


How about Outdoor world in Williamsburg?


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

If your an OW or TT member why wouldn't you stay their. I have been their 3 or 4 times and its decent. Sites are a little tight but its usually pretty empty when we go. The indoor pool and spa are great. The game room is nice, especially when its empty. We were in their for hours playing pool and foosball with the jukebox going. Its right off the interstate and close to the attractions. A walmart is also close by.


----------

